# First swimbait fish of the year......



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

......and its not a bass  It is a first though, i have never caught a carp on a swimbait


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats one ugly fish. Yesterday I put a friend of mine on a little 2 pound Bass while fishing for Gills. I caught a 3lb. Largie on a Whacky Rig but if I ever caught one of those things I'd cut the line. That fish is ugly.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice! I've caught flathead's, walleyes, sauger, crappie, and just about every junk fish swimming in the Ohio river on big swimbaits! But a carp is a new one for me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, interesting catch. 

I caught a 25# carp a few years ago out of the GMR using a live 6 inch creek chub. It sent my clicker screaming and had the bait in mouth, carp are just weird sometimes.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Man look at those lips! Luns, did you give her a big ole kiss when you let her go? lol


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's always cool to see what Carp will eat... they have no problem crushing mollusks & crayfish or anything else they can fit down their throat, obviously.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

That's a first for me also. Never seen a carp hit a swimbait. I don't know why people hate carp. They are maybe the funnest pound for pound fish to catch, they take you for a ride!!! I love catching carp.. Nice job


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

qpan13 said:


> That's a first for me also. Never seen a carp hit a swimbait. I don't know why people hate carp. They are maybe the funnest pound for pound fish to catch, they take you for a ride!!! I love catching carp.. Nice job


Id agree, i was kind of sad that when it hit i about had my bait in, so i really didnt get a good fight because it was right at my feet......guess i should have let some line out and played a bit


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like a Hudd?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The legend knows his swimbaits!!! I really need to meet you swimbait guys. I feel like i'm all alone in this obsession around here.


legendaryyaj said:


> Looks like a Hudd?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> The legend knows his swimbaits!!! I really need to meet you swimbait guys. I feel like i'm all alone in this obsession around here.
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Im ready when you are brother, let me know when you want to go, hopefully we will keep the carp catch to a minimum though and the rare exotic largemouth at a premium


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Bad Bub said:


> The legend knows his swimbaits!!! I really need to meet you swimbait guys. I feel like i'm all alone in this obsession around here.
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


There's a few of us around.....I just hate dealing with the clowns.


----------

